
Anatomy of a Next Generation Text Editor - nickb
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/anatomy-of-a-next-generation-text-editor
======
apathy
This looks an awful lot like Vim to me. Only it's not clear whether the
zillions of plugins and syntax rules from Vim will work with this thing, or
whether I can run it in a screen session for 6 months unmolested, or... well,
you get the idea.

(Sure, people thought search was a solved problem and then Google came along
and upended the world. But that's kind of the exception to the rule, don't you
think?)

------
martey
Aren't you the same person who posted
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93204> ? :)

------
DarrenStuart
I agree with some of what was posted but has the poster thought that the
reason text editors havn't had much love is because there isn't much space to
innovate.

